# I feel stupid, need a little help.



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

So I finally ventured into buying new home equipment. My boss sold me his RCA Scenium 61" DLP. Model #hdlp61w151.

From Harman Kardon's refurb site, I purchased an AVR154 receiver and a DVD48 player.

I have HDMI video + optical audio from the dvd player to the receiver and then HDMI to DVI from the receiver to the TV.

The dvd player auto detects the monitors native resolution and upconverts accordingly. I tested this by connecting it to my PC monitor via HDMI and it automatically set itself to 1080i.

When I connect it to my TV though, it detects 480p SD. Why? This TV is supposed to support a 1080i signal.

I cannot find any reference to this is the TV manual and contacting RCA is proving difficult.

Any ideas? I'm a dumb noob when it come to HT stuff so i could really use some help.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Try manually setting 1080i resolution on the DVD player.

It's quite possible that the RCA is not sending the EDID info to the DVD player, like your PC monitor is/does, and this is why it's defaulting to 480. It's also possible that the AVR in the signal chain is corrupting the EDID, and/or the info is being lost/corrupted in the HDMI-DVI conversion. 

Welcome to the world of video... this is a fairly common issue!


----------

